# Golden Retriever Emma.



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

She is gorgeous and well on her way to being spoiled, lol!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome! She's beautiful, very expressive eyes!! ♥


----------



## GoldenEmma (Sep 2, 2012)

Hehe, yes she is  I can`t be angry at her for anything...she`s trying to chew everything right now and make as much mess as she can


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

She is adorable!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Welcome!! She's beautiful!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

She's beautiful. She has a ridge down her nose like my Tucker. It's called a zipper. .


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to you and Emma....she's beautiful!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to you and Emma,
She is such a cute little girl  and her name suits her so well. Keep us posted of her growing up with lots of pics and hope you have lots of fun with her!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

She is a sweet heart, be careful Goldens have a way of capturing your heart!

Mike


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

GoldenEmma said:


> I`m new here and trying to get smarter in dog world . I just got my golden retriever today, she`s 8 weeks old right now and just discovering the world  I`m posting some pics of her taken today, hope u enjoy them !


 She's gorgeous!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Emma is beautiful, enjoyed the pictures, they're great.

She's got a little zipper nose, love it.


----------



## GoldenEmma (Sep 2, 2012)

Today was her second night at home and she handled it pretty well...just cried couple of times and chewed the chair a little bit  Made two pee puddles that I walked into and slept under our bed most of the night.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Emma's a sweetheart! Have you considered crate-training her? This would help her feel safe at night, and will also help with the house-breaking. Just do a search here on the forum for crate-training.


----------



## dmist (May 18, 2012)

Emma is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Emma you are a beautiful little girl.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome and congratulations!! Enjoy your new addition...she's very cute!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very cute puppy and great pictures! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## GoldenEmma (Sep 2, 2012)

*Emma`s first walk.*

Thank u all for your kind words! I`ll check on that cradle thing, but I think she behave`s pretty well at night. She only walks around a little bit and checks on us in every now and then, if we are still sleeping or not, but she`s not crying. 

Today we had our first walk and she was like crazy, ran around back and forth, jumped, dug and wallowed in her holes  I`ve never seen her so happy yet, is was great experience.


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

She is beautiful Looking forward to seeing more photos as she grows up.


----------



## portugal75 (Dec 29, 2011)

Gorgeous girl! Congrats ! and take your time taking it all in as they grow up way too fast


----------



## GoldenEmma (Sep 2, 2012)

*Emma is now three months old.*

She is growing up SOOO fast, I can`t believe it ! Every morning when we wake up she is bigger than she was in the evening. We can now take longer walks and she starts to show her personality more, she is trying how far she can go with her tricks.

These pictures are taken today, when we had longer walk in the forest and beach.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Emma sure is cute.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Emma is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Emma is so beautiful, love her eyes.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome to the Group!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

I would love to hug Emma!! Welcome! what a precious pup!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I love Emmas 'punk' hairdo at the beach!  I know what you mean about growing fast, some days I wonder what happened to the puppy I just had a minute ago


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What a cute girl! Love her punk hair !


----------



## Dakota's Pal (Sep 9, 2012)

Such a cute zipper!!


----------



## Aspen's Mom (May 15, 2012)

Emma is just too adorable for words! I, too, love her zipper! I'm obsessed with the zipper doggies, lol!


----------



## GoldenEmma (Sep 2, 2012)

Emma 15 weeks old, she`s growing TOOO fast !


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful little girl. I really love the black and white picture.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, beautiful photos!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

What an ADORABLE baby!!!!!!!! Congratulations! And welcome!!!


----------



## GoldenEmma (Sep 2, 2012)

*Emma is 4 months and 10 days old.*

She is getting bigger and bigger...on the outside only...in her head she`s still a baby  She looks like a little rat, almost all the baby coat is gone now and she looks so bony and pale. I`m already waiting for this golden fur to start showing, I can see her tail already getting fluffier.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Emma is simply adorable


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

She is beautiful! Great pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, she is so sweet!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Adorable pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Emma is so adorable and she's becoming a lovely golden girl. 

Great pictures


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pictures. I like the look. You're sure getting that D200 to sing. Nice job.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Such great pictures of such a beautiful girl. Emma is at the stage that I absolutely love--gangly legs and all!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Emma Emma Emma   
so sweet so adorable ----------beautiful girl


----------



## GoldenEmma (Sep 2, 2012)

*Emma is 6 moths today.*

Last weekend we visited our home Estonia and Emma met her father, one of her brothers and mother. Besides that we got a lot of new friends, with who Emma was very happy to play with. She acted like a crazy monster when she met her brother Priidik, she was unstoppable 

Here are some pics of our first trip to the forest with our new friends!


----------



## GoldenEmma (Sep 2, 2012)

Today Emma got 6 months old and here we demonstrate how patient she is, waiting me to give her the approval to take the snack.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a pretty litle girl Emma is! I love her name too


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The new pictures are great, Emma is becoming a beautiful golden girl. Love the pictures of her with her family and friends. What a fabulous outing for all.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice set of photo's.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Emma is beautiful. I have a little boy Sheldon he is 3 1/2 months old. He slept under 
our bed at first too. He didn't take too well with the crate at night. He now is too big to go under the bed so he sleeps in a huge dog bed right besides me. He seems to
love the bed sleeps through the night til 6 a.m. I do use the crate when I go out.
He is okay with the crate then so whatever works I will do. As our pups are close in age I hope we can share stories.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Emma is lovely. She really grew into a beautiful girl. 

I love the photos of her Playing with her sibling and parents. I've stayed in touch with Tucker's breeder and we've had regular outing with the four siblings, both parents, and assorted other dogs. It's a lot of fun to see them play and compare how they turned out. 

Best wishes! Hope you'll continue to post pictures.


----------



## GoldenEmma (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank u everyone for your kind words! Sheldon`s Mom, Sheldon sounds exactly like Emma. Emma is still sometimes squeezing herself under the bed and she even manages(I don`t know how, she is so big)....BUT she can`t get out of there by herself anymore. When really sad sound is starting to come from under the bed then we know that we have to help her out. Even in the middle of the night!  Fortunately she is already getting smarter and it doesn`t happen so often anymore.

Yesterday it was her first New Year`s Eve and it wasn`t too easy for her. When the first fireworks started, she got really nervous and didn`t know, where to hide. She threw up twice and also peed on our beds...TWICE! (good that it wasn`t our bed, we rented a house ). Fortunately the mattress wasn`t ruined so it wasn`t that bad. 

She is feeling much better now that it`s over 

How did your dogs react to fireworks ?

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

EMMA

Little Emma is a DOLL BABY!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

She's adorable  Happy new year, glad that the fireworks are out the way now for her!


----------



## GoldenEmma (Sep 2, 2012)

*7 months old.*

Emma is 7 months now and we had very fun day outside today! Emma was playing with other dogs and ran around like crazy...here`s some pics taken today, showing how fun it was for her


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great shots!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Very nice but I love #3 dog and human


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Emma has grown into quite the beautiful lady!


----------

